
Qz's “Chart of the Year” for 2015 announced - jjb123
http://qz.com/577146/quartzs-chart-of-the-year-for-2015/
======
jjb123
My background is in development economics, and it's amazing how the majority
of the developed world thinks a trend is going one way (increasing abject
poverty) when the data actually says the exact opposite.

"The world’s most important economic story can be told in a single line."

If only the most important trends got the most attention rather than the most
sensationalist/fearful. Glad there are outlets/opportunities like this to give
it the attention this important trend deserves. And the young economist at
Oxford behind this data, Max Roser, is becoming somewhat of a twitter phenom
himself.

